# [SOLVED] My speakers stink of burning



## musicistabest (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi I don't know if this is the right forum for this but my stereo speakers stink of burning they work though every time I play bass it stinks it is coming from my left speaker.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: My speakers stink of burning*

Sounds like you may have a bad coil in that driver, or possibly a voice coil rub.

With nothing playing on the system, press gently and evenly on the cone. Listen and feel for any rubbing. If you feel a scrape, then you have a coil rub. This can be caused by a couple of different things, but it will mean at the very least that will have to be shimmed and re-aligned, and most likely the surround to be re-done. 

If these are inexpensive speakers, it would probably be more worth your time to get a replacement driver for that one driver; perhaps a set to keep things even.


----------



## musicistabest (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: My speakers stink of burning*

Thanks it is rubbing when you push it in


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Juts to add a wee bit...

One of the most common causes of voice coil rub is by over driving the speaker. The voice coil former hits the bottom of the magnet 'chamber' and swages out the end of the former. This make it fatter than the slot it is supposed to move in.

Keep the volume (gain) to within that spec of the speaker. IE: match the speakers to be capable of handling more than the power output of the amplifier.


----------

